# Foto mit vielen kleinen Bildern



## inox (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Ich haben eine Frage an Euch! Gestern hab ich einen Film gesehen, bei welchem am Schluss ein Foto von dem Darsteller war. Ja, nicht wieter sonderlich - aber das Foto war aus lauter kleinen Bildern, welche dann in Summe ein großes Portrait ergeben. Hab so was schon öfters gesehen, nur hab ich mich gestern das erste Mal gefragt, wie man so was machen kann!? Wird sich doch kaum jemand hinsetzen und da 2000 Bilder nach Helligkeit anordnen, oder?

Danke im Voraus für Eure Hilfe

 lg


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo inox.

Um diesen Effekt zu realisieren musst du wirklich nicht 2000 Bilder nach Helligkeit anordnen. 
Die Folgenden Links/Threads helfen dir mit Sicherheit weiter:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/187621-wie-mache-ich-patchwork-bilder.html
http://www.aolej.com/mosaic/

Ansonsten könntest du auch nach "Photo Mosaik" etc. suchen.

Grüße

Philip


----------

